# Countertop seams - affect perceived value?



## SPLICER325 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Seams*

Electrician here just purchased new counter tops for my home Silestone asking the pros am i supposed to be able to see seams from across the room was told they would be hair line seams not speed bumps . Before o go totally postal on my installer am asking some advice from the pros. Was a consideration before purchaseing did not like the idea of seams but would not fit with out them that is why did not go with granite


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Post up a pic.


----------

